# Suggestions for pci(x) cards



## jailed (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello,

I want to buy some new PCI cards. My old machine only support PCI. I may use PCI with old one or buy a new motherboard with PCI-x support.

Please suggest me some PCI or PCI-x cards, proven that it's working with freebsd without any problem.

1. Gigabit ethernet
2. SATA controller (raid support is not important)

Thank you.


----------



## mav@ (Feb 22, 2010)

For SATA controller I would recommend on-board controllers of Intel chipset's. If you really need external one (and you are aware of low PCI bandwidth), you may look on SiI3124 based controllers. PCI-X/PCIe is definitely preferable there.


----------



## jailed (Feb 22, 2010)

mav@, thank you for your response. I'm aware of the bandwidth issue of PCI bus. But it's not important for me. Transfer speed doesn't matter. Stability is important. You remember my problem with VIA chipsets.

Thank you very much.


----------

